# The Avengers: Giovanni's Downfall (SU)



## Celestial Blade (Aug 15, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rules
No godmoding/powerplaying
Swearing is okay if you moderate it
Put "JOY OF VENGEANCE!" somwhere on the same post as your sign up

Plot

Team Rocket, under command of Giovanni, has done many criminal things. Not only stealing, but kidnapping, using forced labor, and even murder and mass destruction. The list of the horrible things they do goes on. You are one of their victims. Mewtwo, the Genetic Pokemon that was created by Team Rocket, has called you to meet other victims of Team Rocket's horrible crimes. The reason it has called you here is to get you to stop Team Rocket, and put Giovanni in his proper place, where ever it may be. You have six fully evolved, non-Legendary Pokemon, and receive a special weapon from Mewtwo. This weapon can be a sword, gun, etc. Arceus forged the weapons, putting enigmatic power into them, and gave them to Mewtwo.

Sign up

Name: Eric Damon
Gender: Male
Age: 16 
Physical Description: The male Hero in Emerald version.
Personality: He may be a brute at times, and is very vengeful. Otherwise, he's a nice guy, but ONLY if you're on HIS side.
Special Weapon: A Pistol
Weapon's Power: Has the ability to shoot multiple auras of light and darkness in one chaotic blast.
Pokemon: Rhyperior, Sceptile, Donphan, Kingdra, Crobat , Gyarados
History: Team Rocket obliterated his village. Eric and his girlfriend Peggy Crier were the only survivors, as everyone else was murdered. They kidnapped Peggy, and Eric fled. Eric swore to save his girlfriend, avenge those who died, and assassinate Giovanni.
__________________


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 16, 2008)

Give me a chance with this, will ya?!


----------



## Silver (Aug 16, 2008)

give it time.
mine didnt take very long but some do.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks for the tip....


----------



## Silver (Aug 16, 2008)

Ill make it up to you by joining
Name: Aubrey
Gender: Female
Age: 13
Physical Description:female hero from leafgreen
Personality: loves pokemon,kind,likes a good battle
Special Weapon:Sword
Weapon's Power: Giant flames surround the sword when in battle.
Pokemon:Charizard,Togekiss,Raichu,Jynx,Jolteon,Ninetails(team from leafgreen)
History:Knew Eric from the time they got there pokemon.JOY OF VENGENCE ITS SO SWEET!


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 16, 2008)

((just noticed Eric Damon,same last name as Marcus and Spencer,aka King Drazil, and Peggy Crier has same last name as Kienan and his family in the current Digimon anime season))

Name:Mystari(likes being called "Mysti") Allyssa Endris.
Gender: Female
Age: 11
Physical Description: *makes custom overworld and trainer*
Personality: Pretty much the excact opposite of Eric,nice-to-everyone,playful,can-cheer-you-up-easily,only-fights-if-has-to,doesn't believe in evil people;that they're all good deep inside.
Special Weapon:Nun-Chucks
Weapon's Power:When spun,it can shoot a random element.
Pokemon:Raichu(female,Shockers),Typhlosion(Male,Ty),Luxray(Female,Leona)Persian(Female,Kitty),Arcanine(Male,Blaze)Ampharos(Male,Storm)
History:Abandoned at 3,Mysti roams around with Raichu,her trusty partner,at her side.She believes no one is evil,but has good deep down inside them.
Other:Man,I want Quilava or Mudkip,but they aren't fully evolved DX Oh well!Joy of Vengeance!Will get the sprites in on Sunday,at the  latest!


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 16, 2008)

Name: Brandon
Gender: Male
Age: 15
Physical Description:  Brandon has short brown hair. He wears long blue-jeens that go past his shoes. Brandon has a blue T-shirt with yellow sleeves. he is also tall for his age too 
Personality: A nice guy but he has a short fuse
Special Weapon: Ninja stars
Weapon's Power: Anything the ninja stars hit after being thrown ices over
Pokemon: Male Glalie (Freeze), Female Froslass (Frosty), Female Swampert (Muddy), Male Mamoswine (Tusk), Female Glaceon (Blizzard), Male Cloyster (Clamp)
History: He won't tell anyone
Other: Joy in vengence!


----------



## Echo (Aug 16, 2008)

Name: Echo
Gender: Male
Age: 15
Physical Des: 5'4" with very pale skin. White hair that just barely brushes his shoulders with bangs that cover most of his right eye. Large blue-green eyes. Very thin, and usually wears a green T-shirt and blue jeans.
Personality: Quiet and shy. Usually stares blankly past the person who is talking to him, and only focuses on a target when he is angry. Takes no* Joy in vengence*.
Weapon: A simple short sword.
Weapon Ability: Wounds inflicted do not bleed, but slowly drains the energy of whomever is cut. The more wounds inflicted, the faster the drain.
Pokemon: Rotom M, Smeargle F, Ditto, Leafeon M, Drifblim F, Lucario M
History: Was used in Team Rockets genetic experiments and was genetically enhanced as an experiment to make a human who could heal pokemon on the field. The experiment was only partially sucessful, as he can only heal minor wounds for an extreme drain of his energy.

EDIT:_I'm back_


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 16, 2008)

silver: Evolve Togetic... 
Yanmega: Change your physical description to be um... not so similar to mine..

Everyone else is fine!


----------



## Echo (Aug 16, 2008)

Yay! ^w^ How many people do we need/when do we start?


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 16, 2008)

SOON!


----------



## Echo (Aug 16, 2008)

Okays!
Something you forgot to mention: Is this anime or game style battling? It would make the most sense to be ASB.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 17, 2008)

M'kay sorry


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 17, 2008)

ASB, I guess...


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 17, 2008)

Reversing a spot! Sand shall get his time to shine!
EDIT:
Wait! Eric? Peggy? *groan* I didn't know you were that noob that couldn't write from Bulbagarden! Oh well, I'll join anyway...

Name: Sand "Jolt" Keitai
Gender: Male
Age: 16 
Physical Description: Tall and lanky, he wears a white, baggy tee, typical blue jeans, and yellow sneakers. His eyes are completely black, and it looks like he was yellow hair underneath his blue and white striped knit cap. His skin has a yellowish tint to it, except around his neck where it's white and a bit fury...
Personality: He's normally is calm and a bit skeptical, but even say the words "Team Rocket" or "Roketto-Dan" and he goes into a blind rage. He doesn't really like Arceus and mutters things like "Myuu-chan was right about him..."
Special Weapon: bow and arrows
Weapon's Power: Normally just shoots energy arrows, but he can charge them with electricity.
Pokémon: Venusaur (male), Starmie, Houndoom (male), Frosslass (female), Solrock, Luxray (male)
History: He was created by Rocket, what was so bad about it, he never says. He was taken to safety by a now-dead grunt and raised in Pallet Town. He traveled with his old childhood friends, becoming a coordinator. He joined after "Myuu-chan" brought up that "Myuutsu-sama" was starting a fight against Team Rocket. Now he wants the JOY OF VENGEANCE! He still writes to one of his friends.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 17, 2008)

in


----------



## Saiku (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Orixx
Gender: Male
Age: 15
Physical Description: He is six feet tall, puffy brown hair, wears a blue cap, has a plain red t-shirt, blue jeans and plain ol shoes.
Personality: He is not really a people person, shy, but when you get to know him he is quite a fun person. 
Special Weapon: A Scythe
Weapon's Power: When hitting an opponent it will poison them.
Pokemon: Blastoise(male), Scizor(male), Hitmonlee(male), Gardevoir(female), and Blaziken(male) Tangrowth(female).
History: Team Rocket destroyed his home town and took him away and made him work for them as a slave until he was on the verge of the death. When they were done with him they left him out in the wild. Now at full energy he is ready to tkae out Team Rocket. JOY OF VENGENCE!


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 18, 2008)

In... after you put in one more Pokemon and the phrase "JOY OF VENGEANCE!" somewhere in your post.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 18, 2008)

I said I would get it in Sunday,but something happened...Plus,I have Middle School now.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 18, 2008)

Name: Giratin
Gender: Male
Age: 14
Physical Des: 5'8" with very pale skin. He has dark brown hair and emerald eyes. He is rather skinny and not too strong.
Personality: He is very loud and is energetic. Giratin likes to help out others.
Weapon: A sword with a diamond-made blade and a pearl-encrusted handle.
Weapon Ability: It can cut through anything and cannot be scratched by anything. When used, it starts to glow red.
Pokemon: 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























History: Giratin doesn't like Team Rocket very much, although he takes joy in vengeance.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 18, 2008)

This looks worth joining

Name: Kailani
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Physical Description:  Kailani wears a black coak at all times, and usually keeps the hood on as well. His eyes are grey, and he is roughly 5'6"
Personality: Kailani is cold, silent, and sometimes rude. He's not one to help others in tight situations, and often speaks out against a group's objective. In battle, he becomes aggresive and will go after any enemy given the opprotunity
Weapon: A Longsword that is black and is surrounded by a red aura
Weapon's Power: It is capable of firing black, high powered, high frequency beams of energy; Kailani can activate this feature through a mental connection. Other than that, it's just like any other longsword
History: kailani has said very little of it; it's been hinted several times that he was expirimented on by Team Rocket, and went rogue.
Other: Joy of Vengeance


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 19, 2008)

Both of you guys are IN!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 19, 2008)

Are we going to start soon? We have plenty of people.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 19, 2008)

*We'll start now*

Eric Damon was with Mewtwo, anticipating everyone's arrival. Eric had just obtained his weapon, a pistol that shoots blasts of light and darkness as well as regular ammo. Eric then said, looking up into the sky, as if in prayer "Don't worry, I will avenge you all."


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 19, 2008)

Kailani, Garchomp nearby and sword in hand, walked to the meeting place.

He was not happy with this notion: Working with others; helping them. It was... apalling.

To think, that he would spend many days with these others... it would turn out to be quite a nuiscance.


----------



## Mew (Aug 19, 2008)

((I iz Mewtwo in disguise!))
Mystari awoke,startled,to the sound of her alarm.She took a shower,got dressed,and fixed her hair.She made it extra pretty and curly because she was going to a mystery meeting.She then awoke Shockers,her trusty partner in contests((forgot to say she was a coordinator))and they headed out the door.She got on her bike,and Shockers jumped in the basket designed especially for her.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 19, 2008)

((Is true!Mew is Mewtwo,and Mewtwo is Mew!))


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 19, 2008)

(sorry, I'm doubling as Mewtwo, fyi!)

Eric noticed Kailani and Mystari, walking over to them.He then said "Hello. I am Eric Damon. You may have heard my name before, but that was because Team Rocket destroyed my entire village. Only me and my girlfriend, Peggy Crier, who just so happened to be kidnapped by Team Rocket, survived. If it weren't for Mewtwo, I'd be dead, or even worse, enslaved by the bastard Giovanni, whom I want to kill. Anyway, if anybody has the honor of taking out Giovanni, it should be me, since Arceus itself told me to avenge the deaths of my people"


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 19, 2008)

((I haven't reached the place yet,just hopped on my bike :P So pretend this one came first.))
She pedaled hard,feeling the gentle breeze on her face.Lucky for her,the place they were suppossed to meet was close by.
*insert Celestial Blade's post here*
"Hi.I'm Mysti."she said,not giving out her real name,her nickname instead,because she didn't want people laughing at her."Who _is_ Mewtwo,anyways?"she asked,because Mewtwo wiped everyones minds of him,so she didn't have the slightest clue who he was.


----------



## Echo (Aug 20, 2008)

OOC: I'm VERY busy with back to school homework =/... I might not be able to post regularly until thursday or Friday. Sowwies.

Echo stood silently away from the group, deep in thought.

_Echo was running. He was lost, having been confined in the testing labs since his birth. He had stolen clothes from the scientists' locker rooms, and he hoped to escape into Viridian Forest before they noticed he was gone.
He turned a corner and saw a bright light; He was outside._

Echo sighed, pained at the memory of his early life. He looked over at Mewtwo and his comrades-in-arms, wondering what he would be able to do to help them.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 20, 2008)

Kailani arrived at the meeting point, and looked his "comrads" over.

_Hmmm. I really don't think that they look all too menacing.

Heh. It will be interesting to see how long they last against our enemy._


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 20, 2008)

(Sorry I'm late)

Giratin woke up. _What a nice day,_ he thought, _Wait I gotta go meet my teammates today!_ He got up quickly and grabbed his sword. He picked up his six Pokeballs and began to run. Giratin finally got there. 
"Hey, everyone, I'm Giratin." he said.


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry if this sounds... moronic, but what does '(SU)' mean in the title? And is the RP still open?


----------



## Silver (Aug 20, 2008)

((sorry im late))
Aubrey sat behind the tree where the others were listening to the conversation. She jumped out from behind the tree and yelled "Hello!" thinking she scared the others with her sword at her side she introduced herself. "I'm Aubrey. I've been behind that tree so i heard all your names! I know Eric,but I see new comers! Your Mysti,Giratin,and your Kailani. Nice to meet you!" said Aubrey as threw a pokeball and a Jolteon came out.


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 20, 2008)

((I'm Late, Sorry))

Brandon ran through large, open double doors to the meeting place.

"Hello my name is Brandon! Am I too late?" Said Brandon


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 20, 2008)

((Must not... Make referance... To how Sand knows Mewtwo...))
Sand, running as fast as he could, just reached the meeting.
"Sorry that I'm late..." he said, out of breath, "Myuu-chan told me a little late... I thought I was going to miss this." He looked at Mewtwo, "That happens to us a lot."

He looked around as he rubbed his head. "So, uh..., how should I know that this Eric kid, or anyone else for that matter, isn't leading us into a trap? THEY'VE been after me for awhile."

Suddenly, he heard a female voice in his head. _JOLT! Be a bit more trustworthy!_

_But Nozomi!_, he thought, _You never know! I WAS RIGHT ABOUT KETSU!_

The female voice, apparently named Nozomi, replied, _HA! She was just bitter, and you know that._

_Aw come on! Why do you always have to be like this?_

_Because the real Nozomi would._

Sand looked very frustrated.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 20, 2008)

(SU is supposed to mean sign-ups open. You can still join, though)

Eric then chatted with Mewtwo, and asked what the plans were. Mewtwo told him that the plans would not be revealed until everyone arrives.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 20, 2008)

"Is everyone here?" he said as he played fetch with his Luxray.


----------



## Silver (Aug 20, 2008)

"I don't think so." said Aubrey ignoring Jolteon for a second. "Okay Jolteon. I'm coming calm down."


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 20, 2008)

Right, then I'm joining.

Name: Renil Varus
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Physical Description: Wears a grey shirt with black pants. Has a rather average/thin build, and has hazel eyes. Wears metal armor on his right arm. Brown medium length hair, and a rather pale skin color.
Personality: Generally a calm person, who speaks rarely.
Weapon: Extendable claws that emerge from the back of his armor.
Weapon's Power: Can be sealed away for storage. Is charged with electricity generated through Renil's will.
History: Taken from his parents at birth to pay a debt to Team Rocket, Renil was placed in numerous battle experiments that caused him to gain a hidden power that emerges at his rage's peak. However, due to his natural calm personality, Team Rocket threw him out as a failed experiment.
Other: Joy of Vengeance


----------



## Echo (Aug 20, 2008)

Echo glanced around, having not noticed the new arrivals while he was lost in thought.
"I wonder if we will even be able to work as a team," He mumbled to himself.
He was lost in thought as soon as the words left his lips.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 20, 2008)

When Kailani heard one of them mutter something about working as a team, he decided to put in a comment of his own:

"I can't imagine how, seeing as that would involve helping all ofomething I find impossible- and cooperating with all of you- again, something i find both impossible and... unnesecary


----------



## Mew (Aug 21, 2008)

Mysti looked around at the others._Wow,there sure are a lot of people!_she thought to herself.Shockers had gotten out and found a Jolteon,and seemed to be making friends with it.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 21, 2008)

Eric then said "If you want to get rid of those bastards who call themselves 'Team Rocket', you have to join US!"


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

"Who wouldn't want to get rid of Team Rocket?!" said Giratin. "Their theme song hurts my ears!"


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 21, 2008)

"Fine," Sand said, "But don't expect me to trust anyone. Well maybe one 'person'..." He coughed. "But needless, if anyone dares turn on us, you will be beaten into a bloody pulp." The stern look on his face said it all.

_I still say you should've killed him while you had the chance..._

Sand did not look amused. _SHUT UP!_

_I made you angry, didn't I?_

"SHUT UP!" Sand roared back in realty.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 21, 2008)

Eric was ready, and wanted to save his girlfriend and get his revenge.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

((His girlfriend?))

"Okay, so are we ready to go? Or what?" said Giratin, rubbing Luxray's ears.


----------



## Mew (Aug 21, 2008)

Shockers then scurried over back to Mysti and jumped on her shoulder."Raichu,Rai!" she said,obviously quite happy.Mysti decided to let all her Pokemon out for some fresh air.
"Come on out,everybody!" she yelled as she twirled and then threw 5 more Pokeballs into the air,each one releasing a different Pokemon.Her Pokemon seemed confused that they weren't in a contest battle.Kitty then rubbed against my legs,and I pet her.Leona then got jealous,and used Thundershock on Kitty.Kitty used Tackle.
Then the battle between two Pokemon belonging to the same trainer began.
Blaze tried to stop them,but ended up getting hurt.Storm then stepped in,and came out in even worse condition than Blaze.Ty then stood inbetween the two fighting,but...I think you know the outcome.Shockers then failed at stopping them,too.Mysti eventually recalled them into their Pokeballs.
"I'm sorry for any trouble they caused.Those two are jealous of each other.Again,I apologize."


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 22, 2008)

Kailani eyed the trainer who'd recalled two of her poekmno back after they fought between each other.

"Good trainers should be able to keep their poekmno from tearing each other apart at the drop of a hat," He said, "I can't honestly be expected to help someone like this."


----------



## Mew (Aug 22, 2008)

Mysti turned red with anger,then calmed down."They've been jealous of each other since birth.I've tried to stop them."


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 22, 2008)

Kailani's eyes narrowed. "And I think a good trainer _would_ be able to stop them. Your lack of being able to control your own poekmno clearly implies your lack of ability as a trainer."


----------



## Echo (Aug 22, 2008)

"We need to stop fighting... we should use this aggression for defeating Team Rocket..." Echo said quietly, but loud enough to be heard.
When he realized he had spoken, he backed away a step and attempted to hide behind his hair.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 22, 2008)

"Echo's right.Fighting against our teammates gets us nowhere.Let's save it for the _real_ bad guys!" "Raichu,Rai!"Shockers agreed.


----------



## Silver (Aug 22, 2008)

"We can meet my pokemon know!" Aubrey said as she threw the pokeballs some large pokemon came out and another Raichu came out. "I found this on in the woods as a pikachu. It had injuries all over the place. But i healed them!" Then she talked about her other pokemon "This is Charizard,Ninetails,Togekiss,and Jynx." she said as she kept talking. "I wonder if our raichu's will get along together?"


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 22, 2008)

Eric then asked Mewtwo "Is this everybody?" Mewtwo wasn't sure.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 22, 2008)

"Jolt!" Sand yelled, "They better get here quickly, I'm losing my patience!" He was absolutely frustrated, _If they don't arrive soon, I'll just go off on my own._


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 22, 2008)

Kailani shrugged. "Shouldn't we jsut leave without them? If they're late, it shoudln't be our responisbility to wait for Arceus knows how long while Giovanni goes free."


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 22, 2008)

Mewtwo finally came up with a plan. It said "We will go to the underground based beneath Viridian City. I have called Arceus and let it know that if we need help, to send it." Eric then said "I have this feeling they're holding my girlfriend hostage there. Giovanni's definitely there, too!"


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 22, 2008)

"We won't need that stupid Arceus anyway," Sand said, "But Viridian it will be. At least I'll be close to home..." _I hope that my step parents are okay and that neither Meiun or Rocket killed them... At least MY mate-_

_Did you just call me your _MATE_?_

_I meant girlfriend. Sorry, it was the Pokémon speaking..._

Sand heard a female grunt of displeasure. _If the real Nozomi heard that, I'd never live it down..._


----------



## Silver (Aug 22, 2008)

"Uh saying that can give you bad luck." Aubrey pointed out as Raichu and Jolteon shocked him. "Told you...ok cut that out now you two."


----------



## Mew (Aug 22, 2008)

Mysti then noticed a gray Pokemon with a purple tail."And who might you be?" she asked,because she was a witness to Mewtwo,but she couldn't remember,as the minds were wiped((Watch the first movie!)).Shockers met the other raichu,and held out a paw as if to say:"Wanna be friends?"


----------



## Silver (Aug 22, 2008)

"Chu!" said Aubrey's Raichu as in agreement. "Wow they made fast friends!" said Aubrey to Mysti.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 22, 2008)

"That would me Mewtwo, or Myuutsu. He was cloned from Mew, has the Cloning Blues, is a Bada**, The Stoic, and has more Crowing Moments of Awesome than you can count. This No Forth Wall moment is bought to you by what Ketsu used to do. Thank You," Sand said, leaving out a few details.

Sand heard an extreamly high piched female voice in his head, _He's going to get you for that, you know, myu~!_


----------



## Mew (Aug 22, 2008)

Mysti thought the name "Myustuu" was familiar.Or Mewtwo.Either one.She noticed Shockers made a new friend.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 22, 2008)

Eric was ready, and waited for Mewtwo's signal to head out.


----------



## Silver (Aug 22, 2008)

((there should be people plaing team rocket))
"Come on everyone time to go." said Aubrey put in her pokemon in the pokeball as Raichu and Jolteon said "bye" to Shockers.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 23, 2008)

"Finally," Sand said, "By the way, call me Keitai-san. Not Sand." He rubbed his neck a bit and if anyone was looking close enough, they'd see fur in between his fingers. He smiled a bit and started to walk off.


----------



## Echo (Aug 23, 2008)

Echo moved to follow but stopped and tilted his head when he saw the fur.
_Hmm... I wonder why he has that...
Oh well..._
Echo continued moving.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 23, 2008)

Kailani said nothing, he merely walked onward. 

_Where's that garchomp of mine? He always picks the worst times to go underground.

Oh well. He'll find me sooner or later_


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 23, 2008)

(we will all double as the enemies we are facing against)

Mewtwo waited for everyone to be ready before giving the signal.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 23, 2008)

Mysti recalled all her Pokemon but Shockers.


----------



## Echo (Aug 23, 2008)

Echo glanced around, hoping everyone was ready.
"Should we start...?"


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 23, 2008)

"Of course we should," Sand replied, "We don't have anytime to lose." He speed up his walking.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 24, 2008)

Eric was ready, and Mewtwo gave the signal.


----------



## Silver (Aug 24, 2008)

"Woo Hoo!!!!" shouted Aubrey speeding ahead of everyone.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 24, 2008)

Eric headed off on his Crobat, leading the way. While he was flying on Crobat, he thought back to the day Team Rocket destroyed his village, and looked to the future, of saving his girlfriend and killing Giovanni to avenge everyone who was killed that night.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 24, 2008)

Sand quickly dropped down on to all fours and speed off. Anyone who saw him would probably double over laughing, but to Sand this was the easiest way to run. In fact, he was going slightly faster than a human should be.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 24, 2008)

Eric then saw the mainland of Kanto. He noticed Viridian City, and a Red "R" on a black background. That obviously is the "secret" Rocket base.


----------



## Echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Echo released his Drifblim and Ditto. His Ditto trasformed into a basket hanging from Drifblim.
"Drifblim, follow Eric on the Crobat..." he mumbled as Drifblim inflated.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 24, 2008)

Mysti hopped on her bike,Shockers jumping in the basket,and they took off biking,staying behind some people because she didn't know where to go.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 24, 2008)

Eric then flew down on Crobat. He landed right next to his dark-skinned Ranger girlfriend, Peggy Crier, and her partner, a Pachirisu, in a cage. Eric screwed around with the lock, and let them out. Peggy explained "I THOUGHT THEY KILLED YOU!", and kissed him. Eric then said "I'll handle the Rocket problem, but feel free to tag along with us. A group of Trainers who have had bad experiences with those bastards are going to overthrow Giovanni. I'll have the honors of sending him straight to Hell!" Peggy had a mystical staff that shot fire, ice, and lightning in focused beams. They waited for the others, hiding behind a shack.


----------



## Echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Echo drifted several feet above the ground, and released his Rotom.
"Tell me when Rotom should start destroying the security systems..."


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 24, 2008)

Kailani noted the massive building ahead in Viridian.

"I'm surprised a mvoe hasn't been made to attack them," He said, "Considering how one of their bases is being proudly displayed for the world to see."


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 24, 2008)

"It's because everyone fears them," Sand replied, "If someone attacked anyway, they would be killed."


----------



## Silver (Aug 24, 2008)

((lets say i got lost no really im lost D:))
"Hmm. Mabye i should've followed others. I think i'm lost...opps." There was a sound from behind her. "Huh? Who's there?" Something sprang out and grabbed her arm "Ow!"


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 24, 2008)

Eric and Peggy went ahead, looking for wherever Giovanni might be.


----------



## Echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Echo sent his Rotom into a security camera, so it could wreak havoc inside of their security system.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 24, 2008)

Mysti finally caught up with them.She sent Leona out and she X-rayed the building to show where everything was.When she gave the "Cost-clear"signal,they went in.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric used his pistol, and Peggy used her staff, to create an explosion that decimated th army of Rocket Grunts that were now coming after them.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 25, 2008)

Just as Kailani reached the building, his garchomp burst out form underground.

"Took you long enough," He muttered, grabbing his longsword as he did so, "Now let's have some fun..."


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 25, 2008)

When they went inside,Leona told her where some of the others are.They were where they held prisoners."Well,hope I don't get caught this time..."she muttered to herself as Leona told her there were Rockets coming from all exits.Mysti silently called out all of her Pokemon,all standing guard.Mysti pulled out her Nun-chucks,and said,"Ready to have some fun,guys?" as she started twirling them.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric and Peggy waited for the others to catch up.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 25, 2008)

Kailani and his Garchomp caught up to the group. Drawing his sword, Kailani said: "So what are we waiting for? The longer we stay here, the more time we waste."


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric and Peggy looked around for wherever Giovanni was.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 25, 2008)

"He's not going to stay in the open," Sand said, "And he won't have his room marked. Plus what are you two? Mutes? Because you haven't said anything." 

Sand rubbed his head. He wasn't a big fan of Eric killing Geo either. One half of him said "Kill him yourself" and the other said "Spare him". But still, Eric didn't understand. Even if Rocket killed his whole village, which was slightly not like them, HE wasn't a freak. 

_It's just Arcues playing his stupid games with the people who worship him, anyway,_ he thought, _What is up with that dude?_


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric then noticed a door that said "Boss", that MUST be Giovanni. But it was locked!


----------



## Echo (Aug 25, 2008)

Echo pressed the button on a pokeball.
"Lucario... can you help?" he muttered as the flash of white light materialized into a Lucario.
_Of course!_ came the telepathic message as Lucario began charging an aura sphere.
"Ready?" Echo asked as he drew his sword.
_Prepare yourselves!_ said the telepathic voice as the aura sphere was launched at the door.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 25, 2008)

The Rockets entered the room,just as Mysti's Pokemno used random attacks ahd her Nun-chucks swirled out balls of light,of fire,of darkness,of water,and of every other possible element.They all got knocked down in time for Mysti to withdraw all her Pokemon except Shockers and Leona,and they ran off.Leona showed her where the others are."Hi,I'm here!"she said.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric shot the lock, and Peggy used her staff as a lever. Nothing worked. It apparently had five numbers that needed to be in a set order. He tried twenty combinations, and the last one was 12345. It worked! Peggy thought out loud "12345?! Giovanni must think no one would guess THAT one!"


----------



## Echo (Aug 25, 2008)

Echo shook his head in disgust.
"He bars us from using brute force... yet even a four-year-old could guess the lock's combination... Are we sure he's an evil mastermind?"


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 25, 2008)

"So you CAN talk," Sand said to Peggy before turning to Echo, "I'm sure it's a trap. Unless he's more insane then I thought..."


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 26, 2008)

"Of course it's a trap," Kailani said, "Do you really think he'd make it that obvious? SOmething bad's going to e waiting for us behind that door."

He gripped his Longsword as if he expected it to jump from his hands. "This is going to be tough."


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 26, 2008)

Eric and Peggy barged in. Eric said "Alright you bastard, we're here for our revenge!" Peggy then added "You won't get away with what you've done!" Pachirisu gave Giovanni and angry look.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 27, 2008)

Mysti peeked in,unnoticed.She wanted to see what was going on.


----------



## Echo (Aug 27, 2008)

Echo jumped at the sudden outburst and peeked behind Mysti to see the man who had made the first years of his life miserable, but shrank back realizing he would be recognized.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 27, 2008)

Kailani strode forward, sword in hand.

He would make Giovanni pay, he vowed as much. For all he ahd done to Kailani's friends, his family... and him.

The sword began to glow with black energy. It was almost time.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 27, 2008)

Giovanni had destroyed her home when she was a child.Kinda lame,don't ya think?But it also took her favorite toys,books,games,food.She swirled her Nun-chucks,firing random elements is random directions,without hitting anyone,as if to warn everyone.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 27, 2008)

Eric loaded his pistol, and Peggy charged her staff.


----------



## Silver (Aug 27, 2008)

Aubrey seemed to awake in a cage and saw a tall figure moving towards her. "W-Who a-are y-y-you?" she finally said. She still couldn't see clearly. "G-G-Giovanni? ...What are you going to do to me...?" she said terrified.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 27, 2008)

Eric rushed to save Aubrey,  and shot at the lock until she could get out. He then led her to the others.


----------



## Silver (Aug 27, 2008)

"Thanks Eric.." said Aubrey pulling out her sword. She reached for her pokeballs but they were gone. She stopped dead in her tracks. "No..not my pokemon...why....? I have to find them...no matter what..I grew up with them..." said Aubrey as tears rolled down her cheecks.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 27, 2008)

Mysti knew her Pokemon were as important to her as her Pokemon were to herself."Leona,X-ray the building and try to find Aubrey's Pokeballs!Or her Pokemon,it they've been taken out!"Leona did excactly as told.SHe saw other wondering Pokemon,and a couple of Pokeballs."I saw some Pokeballs in a couple rooms over.We don't know if any of them are Aubrey's,or if they've been taken out.I saw a Persian and Eevee,but that's it.Should we check the Pokeball Room?Apparantly,there's no guards,and the door looks unlocked!"Leona said,looking as if she was about to leave.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 28, 2008)

"Figures..." Sand grumbled as he thew a Monster Ball in the air, "Froslass, I want you to search this building for Giovanni" Sand gave her Giovanni's description and the frozen ghost nodded. "Fros will search the place. Let's focus on staying alive for now."


----------



## Silver (Aug 28, 2008)

Aubrey took her sword and slashed the doors to get to the pokeball room. "No one should get in my way...I'll tear down every door it takes to find my pokemon. Not even if Giovanni's in my way." said Aubrey tearing down the door to the pokeball room.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 28, 2008)

Leona dashed ahead of her to show her the room."It's here,but..."she X-rayed the building."...There has been a silent alarm and we are being chased,so let's hurry!"


----------



## Echo (Aug 29, 2008)

Echo jumped with sudden realization.
_Heh... I should have reminded Rotom about other alarms besides cameras..._
"Smeargle... use light screen... and Drifblim, I'm sorry, but... Explosion..." he pleaded to his pokemon, as they nodded in agreement.

Smeargle moved his tail in a forward arc, and a barrier of light surrounded the humans and pokemon, and Drifblim, on the other side of the barrier, glowed with bright light.

"Get rea--" Echo was cut off by the noise of the explosion.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 29, 2008)

Mysti got low to the  ground as the explosion occured.It blasted the door to the Pokeball room open,and Mysti and her Pokemon ran insinde."Alright,everyone,let random Pokemon out of their balls,we'll see which ones are Aubreys!


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 29, 2008)

The moment the Drifblim exploded, Kailani and the Garchomp dashed ahead, into the Pokeball chamber.

"We're wasting time here! If we stay to let out the pokemon, they'll catch up to us!"


----------



## Echo (Aug 29, 2008)

Echo knelt down next to his fainted Drifblim.
"I'm sorry..." he whispered as he placed his palms on the deflated baloons face.
They both began to glow, and the pokemon began to inflate.

Just as Drifblim had revived, the glow subsided, leaving Echo staggering to his feet, while reaching for a Potion and Drifblim's ball.

"Sorry... *gasp* I couldn't... *gasp* help more..." he apologized quietly to his pokemon as he administered the Potion, and in a flash of light, the weakened Drifblim was drawn into the ball.

He stood and followed the group into the pokeball room.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 29, 2008)

"But the whole reason we went out of the room was to find Aubrey's Pokemon!" she said,releasing another Luxray,a Skitty,an Eevee and a Pikachu.Mysti then called out her own Pokemon."You guys stay watch" she said to them."Leona,you stay with me.We need you to find an escape route where we can go to the Pokemon Center or something.To rest our Pokemon,ya know!" she said as her other Pokemon dashed out of the room.She let out more random Pokemon,including Shinx, Lickitung and Quilfish.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 29, 2008)

"I don't have any Pokémon that could check the Monster Balls," Sand said, "You'd have to get Zomi for that..." he said a bit quieter. "But anyway, we need to plow though the grunts and get to Gio. If he's still here, that is..."


----------



## Silver (Aug 29, 2008)

"I'll hold off the grunts. You guys can go ahead. You helped me now i'll help fend off the grunts. I'll stay in the back for upcoming grunts." Aubrey said grabing her pokeballs and sending her pokemon out. "Guys get ready to fight off grunts." Her Ninetails knew just how to fend them off. Ninetails blasted fire with the help of Charizard they blasted the back for any upcoming grunts. "I bet they will never know what hit 'em!"


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 29, 2008)

((I thought Aubrey lost her Pokeballs...?))


----------



## Silver (Aug 30, 2008)

((remeber i found them thanks to you!))


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 30, 2008)

(Can someone catch me up on what's been happening? I've been addicted to Digimon World Championship lately...)


----------



## Echo (Aug 30, 2008)

((We're about to leave the Rocket base...))
Echo turned and saw the fight, and plucked a ball from his belt and poked the button.
"Lucario..." he whispered as the white light coalesced into Lucario. "Copycat Ninetales... attack the grunts."
Lucario nodded, glanced at Ninetales, and shot fire from his jaws.


----------



## Silver (Aug 31, 2008)

"Now! Jolteon and Raichu zap those grunts for what they did to you!" Aubrey shouted as the pokeballs opened. The two listened to there command and jumped next to the other pokemon as there electric power morphed into the fire. "Just what i was planning to happen!"


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 31, 2008)

Giovanni was dead. Eric and Peggy didn't kill him, but he was freshly killed by Team Snagem's Leader, Gonzap, who threw a grenade at the Rocket Boss. Gonzap was avenging Eric's father, who was a high-ranking Team Snagem Member, above the Grunts, but below Gonzap. Eric, Peggy, and Pachirisu thanked Gonzap, and the four headed out.


----------



## Silver (Aug 31, 2008)

((CLICK MY EGGS! pwease?))
Aubrey could see that the other pokemon needed to rest. "Togekiss come out and shield the others and Jynx freeze the grunts as Lucario stops flamethrower!" Aubrey said throwing two more pokeballs. "Everyone stop your attacks! Let Togekiss shield you!"


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 31, 2008)

Eric, Peggy, Pachirisu, and Gonzap caught up with the others.


----------



## Silver (Aug 31, 2008)

((did you click the eggs??))
"Hey who's that?!" shouted Aubrey to Eric.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Aug 31, 2008)

"Well," kailani said as he blasted energy from his sword, "It appears we have another ally here. All's good, now can we get moving?"


----------



## Celestial Blade (Aug 31, 2008)

Gonzap introduced himself, saying that he killed Giovanni to avenge Eric's father, who was the best member of Team Snagem other than Gonzap himself.


----------



## Echo (Sep 1, 2008)

Echo facepalmed at the grunts.
"Why... are they still fighting... when their leader is no more...?" He whispered.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 1, 2008)

Eric shrugged, and Peggy said "They probably don't know."


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 1, 2008)

"And I'm not enlightening them," kailani said, bringing down two more soldiers with the high-frequency energy.

"Kill them all, and it would be the same as letting them in on what happened. They'd all be gone."


----------



## Silver (Sep 1, 2008)

"This just seems way too easy...something dosen't feel right..." said Aubrey as the pokemon regained there strength.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 1, 2008)

Eric noticed two voices coming from the heavens. It was his parents, congratulating him on avenging them.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 1, 2008)

((Ooooookaaaaayyyy... This is getting weird.))
Sand's eye twitched a bit. "THIS IS NUTS! BESIDES I THOUGHT I KILLED THE DUDE A YEAR AGO! AND GONZAP'S NOT A GOOD GUY EITHER!" Sand said, pointing Gonzap, showing a rare moment when he would smash the fourth wall to bits, "YOUR FATHER HELPED CORRUPT POKÉMON! AND WHY WOULD A LEADER OF AN EVIL TEAM KILL A LEADER OF ANOTHER EVIL TEAM FROM A DIFFERENT REGION? WHY IS HE ACTING SO OUT OF CHARACTER? I'M OUT OF HERE!" he yelled storming off, shaking his head.


----------



## Silver (Sep 1, 2008)

((its not gonna end this early!))
"Giovanni isn't dead...it was a trick...that was one of his grunts..." said Aubrey in fear.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 1, 2008)

Eric said "It looked exactly like him!"


----------



## Echo (Sep 1, 2008)

"How... inconvient... we just wasted... a lot of time..."


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 1, 2008)

"They've got some new form of technology then," kailani said, whille bringing down two more Grunts. "Maybe it lets them replciate Ditto's power. Giovanni porbably saw this coming, so he prepared."

"Which essentially means that we took the bait. And after the bait, there's... oh, no."


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 1, 2008)

Eric then went back in, with Gonzap, Peggy, and Pachirisu following him.


----------



## Exo-Raikou (Sep 1, 2008)

Kailani and Garchomp follwoed the group, all the while attacking any enemy that got within range of the sword or blade-arms.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 1, 2008)

Eric was anticipating avenging everyone he knew that was killed by Team Rocket.


----------



## Gold (Sep 1, 2008)

((its me silver on sisters account))
"I knew it wouldn't be over this easily...I just knew it!" Aubrey said following the others.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 1, 2008)

Mysti had knew of this technology.Her parents were inventors,they had made the technology.Somehow,Team Rocket got a hold of it.Mysti couldn't tell them.But she had to."Guys,my parents were inventors.I remember them making a prototype.Somehow,Giovanni must have gotten a hold of the blueprints and made it work."


----------



## Celestial Blade (Sep 1, 2008)

Eric then barged into a secret room, with his allies following him.


----------

